# Announcing Sonic Realm Revival (my new sonic fan game) + Demo



## kingtut (Aug 27, 2017)

I am happy to announce that I have been working on a brand new sonic the hedgehog fan game for a while now. As a gbatemp member, I am hoping this would be the first fan game developed entirely by gbatemp community. and since I have experience working with game studios in the past.

The idea started out because I was hoping I can contribute more to the gbatemp community. but I am not familiar with hardware terms. So I decided to develop a game since I already have experience with game engines and production cycle of gaming.

I am also porting this game to xbox one, so that it would be the first fan game being developed for consoles. I belief in giving you the choice to play the game on as many platforms as you have access to. and I would love other fan games doing the same in the near future.


Screenshot: 



I wasn't planning to announce the game this early, but I had to for two reasons:

1. I am currently looking for an artist to help with the game, but all the artists wanted to see the game in action before they can say yes (which is a fair point).

2. I have decided to make this my entry gbatemp bounty 2017.

Alright let's talk about the game:

It is being developed using a heavily modified version of sonic realm engine (https://forums.sonicretro.org/index.php?showtopic=35309). Basically I took the engine, tweaked, optimized and updated it to the current version of unity. I also fixed glitches that were caused due to being an outdated project.

here is the new features I added it to it:

1. Widescreen support (16:9)

2. Controller Support (both dpad and analog are supported)

3. Fixed some collision glitches.

4. Added a new level that is designed from scratch by me. (think of it as a simple tech demo, it is not representative of the final levels in the game)

5. Game ported to pc, and xbox one.


Features I am hoping to add:

1. Tails and Knuckles playable ( already in development).

2. new level mechanics that wouldn't feel intrusive to what makes sonic the hedgehog great.

3. New bosses.

4. New visual assets.

5. More platforms?

6. More controller features (vibration support).

if you want to check it out here it is:

https://mega.nz/#F!x3BFUJzA!5Nuysvxq5FxEcJCJ7Sgj6w


Keep in mind that I have made this demo in two days, so if it has some glitches. please let me know about them. This game will always be impacted by your feedback.

I am also still looking for an artist. please comment or pm me if you are interested.

Credits to sonic realm developers.

I hope you guys enjoy it, leave any feedback good or bad.

I also wanted to point out that sonic realm revival is only tentative title, and will be changed for final game. If you feel that the demo is short or linear, keep in mind that most of the new mechanics are still in development. this is just a tech demo, to show the controls since they are important in every sonic the hedgehog game

if you want to hear news about this weekly: follow us on twitter: https://twitter.com/KingtutGbatemp

UPDATE:

Here is the current team (will be updated based on new people):

[email protected]: background artist.

2. @ElijahZAwesome: Helping me with technical stuff for porting to new platforms.

3. @wiired24: Helping me with the website for the game when it is created.

4. Tyran Cordine: tilesets and obstacles artists.


----------



## Oleboy555 (Aug 27, 2017)

dmca  (could that even happen?)


----------



## kingtut (Aug 27, 2017)

Oleboy555 said:


> dmca  (could that even happen?)


read sega views here: https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...ntendo-while-being-cool-about-fan-games.shtml

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

if anyone knows a better filehosting service than sendspace, let me know


----------



## Oleboy555 (Aug 27, 2017)

kingtut said:


> read sega views here: https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...ntendo-while-being-cool-about-fan-games.shtml
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> if anyone knows a better filehosting service than sendspace, let me know


mediafire is good or MEGA


----------



## kingtut (Aug 27, 2017)

Oleboy555 said:


> mediafire is good or MEGA


I do not have accounts for those, do they allow you to upload without account


----------



## Oleboy555 (Aug 27, 2017)

kingtut said:


> I do not have accounts for those, do they allow you to upload without account


no, but they are alot better imo, you can always just use a throwaway email to sign up


----------



## kingtut (Aug 28, 2017)

Oleboy555 said:


> no, but they are alot better imo, you can always just use a throwaway email to sign up


here is the new mega link, it contains both: https://mega.nz/fm/x3ImEQaT


----------



## Oleboy555 (Aug 28, 2017)

kingtut said:


> here is the new mega link, it contains both: https://mega.nz/fm/x3ImEQaT


that link doesnt seem to be working


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 28, 2017)

GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE!


----------



## kingtut (Aug 28, 2017)

Oleboy555 said:


> that link doesnt seem to be working


it works for me, did I make it private maybe? I am new to uploading using mega

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Oleboy555 said:


> that link doesnt seem to be working


how about now: https://mega.nz/#F!NyoWGLrS!vUgfgWa2XT7BmL5Hm3BVVQ


----------



## Oleboy555 (Aug 28, 2017)

kingtut said:


> it works for me, did I make it private maybe? I am new to uploading using mega
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yes that one works


----------



## kingtut (Aug 28, 2017)

btw, I haven't received feedback about the pc version. so how is it going?


----------



## kingtut (Aug 28, 2017)

I am aware of the lives glitch (losing all of your lifes when entering the second level), and I am also aware of the platform not going back glitch. both glitches have been fixed and the patch will be uploaded here tomorrow, once I test the new build more


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2017)

Google drive Is better in my opinion. no adds, direct download. just better really,


----------



## kingtut (Aug 28, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Google drive Is better in my opinion. no adds, direct download. just better really,


we have mega drive now. it has no ads and it is direct as well.


----------



## kingtut (Aug 29, 2017)

updated the link everyone. The lives should be fixed now along with the platforms never stopping


----------



## Oleboy555 (Aug 29, 2017)

maybe add some info on the controls in your post?


----------



## kingtut (Aug 29, 2017)

Oleboy555 said:


> maybe add some info on the controls in your post?


it is just space for jump and wasd for movement. or A on xbox controller for jump.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 29, 2017)

I'd like to help (Artist)


----------



## Oleboy555 (Aug 29, 2017)

kingtut said:


> it is just space for jump and wasd for movement. or A on xbox controller for jump.


huh thats weird, space doesnt work for me in this new version and also in a previous version


----------



## kingtut (Aug 29, 2017)

Oleboy555 said:


> huh thats weird, space doesnt work for me in this new version and also in a previous version


so you couldn't jump at all? that is odd?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sinon said:


> I'd like to help (Artist)


Awesome, I will pm you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Oleboy555 said:


> huh thats weird, space doesnt work for me in this new version and also in a previous version


for the keyboard you can set the controls before you start in the game launcher


----------



## Oleboy555 (Aug 29, 2017)

kingtut said:


> so you couldn't jump at all? that is odd?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


nope cant jump at all, i just mashed all my keys and it loaded a different level thats all XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kingtut said:


> so you couldn't jump at all? that is odd?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


ah right, I can change it there! ty


----------



## kingtut (Aug 29, 2017)

Oleboy555 said:


> nope cant jump at all, i just mashed all my keys and it loaded a different level thats all XD
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I looked into the code, apparently the default for jump is D for some reason. I will fix that. also if you pressed "n" button, you can go to the next level. so I guess that is what you pressed on lol. but yeah you can change jump from the launcher anyway until I change the default jump button. my apologies I was playing mainly with xbox controller


----------



## kingtut (Sep 4, 2017)

Greetings everyone, first of all I sincerely thank all of you for the amount of positive feedback this game has received so far. I will be talking more about this game every month. more information is coming on September 15th


----------



## kingtut (Sep 18, 2017)

Check out our latest update on the game right here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/project-sonic-realm-revival-september-update.484353/


----------

